# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի աշխարհի առաջնություն

## Egern.net

Մեքսիկայում սկսել է Շախմատի Աշխարհի առաջնությունը, որին մասնակցում է նաև Հայաստանը ներկայացնող Լևոն Արոնյանը:

Հրավիրում եմ քննարկումների`* http://aronian.info* (առայժմ անհրապույր դիզայնով, բայց հուսով եմ այսօր ամեն ինչ տեղը կնկնի):

Արդեն տեղի է ունեցել երկու տուր: Այս գիշեր Արոնյանը, ցավոք, պարտվեց հնդիկ գրոսմայստեր Անանդին...

----------


## Egern.net

ինչքան հասկանում եմ Ակումբում շախմատով հետաքրքվողները շատ քիչ են  :Wink: 

Այսօր Արոնյանը առաջին հաղթանակը տարավ  :Smile: 

Իսկ http://aronian.info -ում ավելացրել եմ սմայլերի հնարավորություն և rss: Հույս ունեմ վաղը կլինի նաև դիզայնը

----------


## Ուրվական

> ինչքան հասկանում եմ Ակումբում շախմատով հետաքրքվողները շատ քիչ են 
> 
> Այսօր Արոնյանը առաջին հաղթանակը տարավ 
> 
> Իսկ http://aronian.info -ում ավելացրել եմ սմայլերի հնարավորություն և rss: Հույս ունեմ վաղը կլինի նաև դիզայնը


Քիչ են, բայց Հայ են :Smile: : Ի դեպ, քեզ շատ շնորհակալություն, ես այսօր առավոտյան հենց այդ կայքից իմացա, որ Արոնյանը հաղթել է: Ինձ թվում է, հլը շանսեր կան էս հաղթանակից հետո:

----------


## Egern.net

Խնդրեմ  :Smile:  առանց ամաչելու մտեք, կարդացեք, ու արտահայտեք ձեր կարծիքը  :Wink:  

Շանսեր միշտ էլ կլինեն: Այսպիսի բարձրակարգ առաջնություններում ընդգծված առաջատարներ ու հետնապահներ հազվադեպ են լինում.. բայց դե հոգեբանականը նույնպես շատ կարևոր է, ու մի քանի անընդմեջ անհաջող խաղերը կարող են մեծ հետք թողնել...

----------


## Godfather

Հալալա :Ok: 
իմ կարծիքով սրանից հետո կսկսի ավելի լավ խաղալ ու կհաղթի: :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

բա ընդհանուր միավորները որտեղա գրած՞ :Wink:

----------


## Egern.net

արդեն սկսվել է Արոնյան-Կրամնիկ անչափ հետաքրքիր պարտիան.
http://aronian.info/
http://www.chesspro.ru/chessonline/o...index_463.html

----------


## Taurus

Արոնյան-Կրամնիկ խաղն ավարտվեց ոչ-ոքի

----------


## Sirop

Ինձ առաջնությունը շատ է հետաքրքրում բայց ափսոս կարգին ծանոթ չեմ
կուզեի իմանալ 7րդ տուրից հետո քանի հոգի կարող է շարունակել
ինչքան հասկանում էմ էս պահին 7րդ տուրից առաջ Արոնյանը 5-6 րդ տեղում է Լեկոի հետ 2,5 միավորով

----------


## Egern.net

ուրեմն, 7-րդ տուրը ընդամենը առաջին շրջանի ավարտն է, և մրցակիցների կազմը մնում է նույնը: 
Այո, Արոնյանը բաժանում է 5-6 տեղերը: Իսկ այս գիշեր սևերով խաղում է 7-8 տեղերը բաժանող ռուսաստանցի Սվիդլերի հետ

----------


## Taurus

> ոԻսկ այս գիշեր սևերով խաղում է 7-8 տեղերը բաժանող ռուսաստանցի Սվիդլերի հետ


ու նորից ոչ-ոքի

----------


## Egern.net

Ասում են, արդեն Արոնյանը լավացել է (թունավորվել էր սննդից): Եվ հանդիպում էր Անանդի հետ: Խաղն ավարտվեց ոչ-ոքի: Հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություններ կարդացեք http://aronian.info -ում:

Ի դեպ, aronian.info-ն արդեն ունի նորմալ դիզայն: Շնորհակալություն Մարիամ Մելքումյանին

----------


## Egern.net

*Արոնյանը վերջապես հաղթեց*  :Hands Up: 

իրոք, Արոնյանի հիվանդությունը նրանից շատ բան խլեց: Բայց դեռ ոչինչ կորցրած չէ: Կարող է և զարմացնել բոլորին

----------


## Armeno

12-րդ տուրում Արոնյանը պարտվեց Գելֆանդին

----------


## Egern.net

ընդ որում շատ "աբիդնի" կերպով, շատ վստահ էր սկսել.....

այս գիշեր էլ ոչ-ոքի արեց Սվիդլերի հետ:

Իսկ վաղը կլինի *Կրամնիկ-Արոնյան*  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Կրամնիկը ամեն ինչ կանի խախտված հեղինակությունը գոնե մի փոքր ետ բերելու և աշխարհի առաջնությունից հաղթանակով հեռանալու համար: Բայց դե այդ ճանապարհին շատ հեշտ է սայթաքել, երբ խաղում ես այնպիսի շախմատային տաղանդի հետ, ինչպիսին Արոնյանն է: Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ վաղը Արոնյանը հաղթելու է, ու դա ոչ միայն համոզմունք, այլև ցանկություն է: Դե Լյով ջան, հիշի դրան Երևանում ինչ արեցիր:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կրամնիկը ամեն ինչ կանի խախտված հեղինակությունը գոնե մի փոքր ետ բերելու և աշխարհի առաջնությունից հաղթանակով հեռանալու համար: Բայց դե այդ ճանապարհին շատ հեշտ է սայթաքել, երբ խաղում ես այնպիսի շախմատային տաղանդի հետ, ինչպիսին Արոնյանն է: Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ վաղը Արոնյանը հաղթելու է, ու դա ոչ միայն համոզմունք, այլև ցանկություն է: Դե Լյով ջան, հիշի դրան Երևանում ինչ արեցիր:


Երևանում կայացած խաղերը արագ շախմատ էին հիշեցնում որում ըստ իս Արոնյանին հավասարը չկա աշխարհում …նա իրոք շատ լավ ու արագ է մտածում…Բայց ահա իրական մրցաշարային շախմատով ավելի դժվար կլինի հաղթել Կրամնիկի պես փորձառու շախմատիստին  :Ok:  Չնայած հուսով եմ որ դա նրա մոտ կստացվի   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երևանում կայացած խաղերը արագ շախմատ էին հիշեցնում որում ըստ իս Արոնյանին հավասարը չկա աշխարհում …նա իրոք շատ լավ ու արագ է մտածում…Բայց ահա իրական մրցաշարային շախմատով ավելի դժվար կլինի հաղթել Կրամնիկի պես փորձառու շախմատիստին  Չնայած հուսով եմ որ դա նրա մոտ կստացվի


Հիշեցնում չէ, հենց արագ շախմատ էր, որում Արոնյանը իրանից շատ ավելի լավ խաղացող մրցակիցներ ունի: Վերցրու հենց նույն Անանդին: Կրամնիկին շատ դժվար էր հաղթել նաև արագ շախմատում, որովհետև, դե ցայտնոթի մեջ չէին հայտնվում, էլի, բանը դրան չէր հասնում, դ բլից շախմատ չէր: Իսկ հաղթելու նախապայմանները ես արդեն նշեցի, Կրամնիկի համար՝ հաղթանակ, կամ ոչինչ, Արոնյանի համար՝ միայն հաղթանակ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիշեցնում չէ, հենց արագ շախմատ էր, որում Արոնյանը իրանից շատ ավելի լավ խաղացող մրցակիցներ ունի: Վերցրու հենց նույն Անանդին: Կրամնիկին շատ դժվար էր հաղթել նաև արագ շախմատում, որովհետև, դե ցայտնոթի մեջ չէին հայտնվում, էլի, բանը դրան չէր հասնում, դ բլից շախմատ չէր: Իսկ հաղթելու նախապայմանները ես արդեն նշեցի, Կրամնիկի համար՝ հաղթանակ, կամ ոչինչ, Արոնյանի համար՝ միայն հաղթանակ:


ԲԱն չհասկացա գրածիցտ Գոռ ջան  :Dntknw:  :Blush: 

Մի բան իմ կողմից ասեմ…
Արագ շախմատում միշտ հաղթում է նա ով ավելի լավ ու արագ է մտածում…
Իսկ դասական շատմատում ավելի շատ կարևոր է նաև փորձը սկզբնախաղերի լավ իմացությունը որը գալիս է փորձի հետ   :Ok:

----------


## Egern.net

Շնորհավորենք աշխարհի նոր չեմպիոնին` *Վիշվանաթան Անանդ*

Իրոք, այս առաջնությունը ցույց տվեց, որ նա հավասարը չունի աշխարհում:

Արոնյանի համար այս առաջնությունը անհաջող էր, չնայած, պետք է ասել, որ մրցակիցները շատ ուժեղ էին պատրաստված ու ներկայացել էին մեծ մարզչական կազմով: Իսկ Արոնյանի հետ ընկերուհին էր, և Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը....

http://aronian.info

----------


## Moonwalker

Քանի որ մի քիչ ազատ ժամանակ ունեմ, որոշեցի մի քիչ պատմել մոտեցող շախմատի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների մրցախաղի (որն ըստ էության չեմպիոնական ցիկլ 2008-12-ի մասն է) նախապատմության մասին:  :Smile: 
2008թ.-ի նոյեմբերի 17-19 ՖԻԴԵ-ի վեհաժողովը, որ տեղի ունեցավ Դրեզդենի օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ, որոշեց, որ նոր աշխարհի չեմպիոնը կորոշվի ինչպես հին ու բարի ժամանակներում, հավակնորդների մրցախաղերով, որոնց կմասնակցեն՝

*** 2009-ի Աշխարհի գավաթակիրը (հետագայում պարզվեց՝ *Բորիս Գելֆանդ*
*** «Գրան Պրի» մրցաշարի առաջին երկու տեղեր զբաղեցրած շախմատիստները (հետագայում պարզվեց՝ *Լևոն Արոնյան* ու *Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով*):
*** Կամսկի - Թոփալով մրցախաղի պարտվողը (հետագայում պարզվեց՝ *Գատա Կամսկի*):
*** Անանդի հետ չեմպիոնական պարտիաներում պարտվողը (հետագայում պարզվեց՝ *Վեսելին Թոփալով*):
*** Տվյալ պահին բարձրագույն վարկանիշ ունեցող երկու շախմատիստները (եթե նրանք արդեն իսկ իրավունք նվաճել էին, իրավունքն անցնում է վարկանիշով նրանց հաջորդող շախմատիստին) (*Մագնուս Կարլսեն* և *Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ*)
*** Կազմակերպիչներից «wild card» ստացած շախմատիստը (*Շաքրիար Մամեդյարովը*)

2010-ի հոկտեմբերին Հունաստանի Կալիթեա քաղաքում կայացած ՖԻԴԵ-ի կոնգրեսը որոշեց հավակնորդների մրցախաղն անցկացնել Ադրբեջանի մայրաքաղաք Բաքվում: Չնայած Ադրբեջանի ՇՖ-ի նախագահ Ֆաիկ Հասանովը անձամբ էր խոսել Լևոնի հետ՝ տալով անվտանգության աննախադեպ երաշխիքներ, հայ շախմատիստը իրավացիորեն հրաժարվեց Բաքու մեկնելուց: Ու քանի որ այդ ժամանակ արդեն շրջանառվում էին լուրեր, որ Կարլսենն ու Թոփալովը հնարավոր է նույնպես հրաժարվեն, և մրցաշարի հեղինակությունը դրվում է հարցականի տակ, ՖԻԴԵ-ն հարկադրված էր փոխել իր որոշումը: Նախ որոշվեց մրցաշարը կիսել Բաքվի ու Երևանի միջև ու անգամ *առաջարկ* եղավ ՀՇՖ-ին: Սակայն այդ դեպքում անորոշ էր մնում 2-րդ ռաունդի անցկացման վայրը: Եվ Թրոմսոյում ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահական խորհուրդը որոշեց մրցաշարն անցկացնել Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության Կազան քաղաքում՝ չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ Ադրբեջանը արդեն ստորագրել էր համաձայնագիրն ու ՖԻԴԵ-ի հաշվին փոխանցել 150,000 եվրո: Այդ օրերին հրապարակվեց Թոփալովի բաց նամակն ուղղված ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահ Կիրսան Իլյումժինովին, ուր բուլղար շախմատիստը իր անհամաձայնությունն էր հայտնում մրցաշարը Ռուսաստանում անցկացնելու փաստին.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

ՖԻԴԵ-ն Թոփալովին փոխարինելու համար հրավիրեց *Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկին*: Սակայն շուտով Թոփալովը տվեց իր համաձայնությունը, փոխարենը նմանատիպ բողոք-նամակ ստացվեց Մագնուս Կարլսենից: Այստեղ նորվեգացին դժգոհում էր անցկացման կարգից ու կազմակերպիչների կամայական որոշումներից.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Եվ ի վերջո հայեցակարգային *պայմանագիրը* ստորագրած շախմատիստներից կազմավորվեցին 2011-ի մարտ-մայիսին կայանալիք հավակնորդների մրցաշարի զույգերը՝

Թոփալով (Բուլղարիա) - Կամսկի (ԱՄՆ)
Կրամնիկ (ՌԴ) - Ռաջաբով (Ադրբեջան)
Արոնյան (Հայաստան) - Գրիշչուկ (ՌԴ)
Գելֆանդ (Իսրայել) - Մամեդյարով (Ադրբեջան)

Բավական հետաքրքիր է մրցաշարի անցկացման կարգը.
Հատված *պայմանագիր-կանոնադրության* 3.1 կետից.




> «*A* - Հանդիպումների առաջին ռաունդ (8 մասնակից)
> *a1* - 2010-ի չեմպիոնական մրցաշարում Անանդին պարտված Թոփալովը թվագրվում է իբրև No.1, մնացած մասնակիցներն ըստ ՖԻԴԵ-ի հունվարյան վարկանշային աղյուսակի: Զույգերը կազմվում են ըստ հերթական համարների հետևյալ կերպ՝ 1 vs 8 (մրցախաղ 1), 2 vs 7 (մրցախաղ 2), 3 vs 6 (մրցախաղ 3), 4 vs 5 (մրցախաղ 4). Յուրաքանչյուր մրցախաղ բաղկացած է 4 պարտիայից:
> *a2* - 4 հաղթողներն անցնում են հավակնորդների մրցաշարի հաջորդ շրջան:
> 
> *B* - Հանդիպումների երկրորդ ռաունդ (4 մասնակից)
> *b1* - Երկրորդ շրջանն սկսվում է առաջինի ավարտից 2 օր հետո: Երկրորդ շրջանի յուրաքանչյուր մասնակցի չներկայանալու դեպքում նա կարող է փոխարինվել միայն առաջին շրջանում նրան պարտված շախմատիստով:
> *b2* - Շախմատիստները դասակարգվում են հետևյալ կերպ՝ առաջին զույգի հաղթողը No.1, երկրորդ զույգի հաղթողը No.2, երրորդ զույգի հաղթողը No.3 և չորրորդ զույգի հաղթողը No.4: Երկրորդ շրջանի զույգերն են 1 vs 4 և 2 vs 3: Յուրաքանչյուր մրցախաղ բաղկացած է 4 պարտիայից:
> *b3* -  Հաղթող երկու շախմատիստներն անցնում են երրորդ շրջան:
> 
> ...

----------

Malxas (23.01.2011), Monk (23.01.2011), Sagittarius (23.01.2011), Արշակ (30.01.2011), Լեո (23.01.2011), Ուրվական (23.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր աչքս ընկավ օրացույցին ու նկատեցի, որ շախմատի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչման հավակնորդների մրցաշարի մեկնարկին մնացել է 21 օր՝ ուղիղ երեք շաբաթ տարվա գլխավոր շախմատային իրադարձությանը: :Love: 
Հա, ասածս ինչ: :Jpit:  Ուզում եմ մի փոքր պատմել հավակնորդների անցած ուղու ու նրանց հնարավորությունների մասին: Սկսենք.

*Վեսելին Տոպալով* (Բուլղարիա) - 2775 ELO (№ 7, մարտ, 2011)

ՖԻԴԵ-ի վարկածով աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոնը զիջեց իր տիտղոսը 2006թ.-ին պարտվելով Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկին: Իր երբևէ ունեցած վարկանիշով (2813) 4-րդն է աշխարհում (Կասպարովից, Կարլսենից ու Անանդից հետո): Նա № 1-ն է եղել 2006թ.-ի ապրիլից 2007թ.-ի հունվարը և 2008թ.-ի հոկտեմբերից 2010թ.-ի հունվարը: 1-ը լինելու քանակով (ընդհանուր առմամբ 27 ամիս) բոլոր ժամանակների (1971թ.-ին վարկանիշների ներմուծումից հետո) 4-րդ շախմատիստն է (Կասպարովից, Կարպովից ու Ֆիշերից հետո): 2005թ.-ի շախմատային օսկարակիրը 2010թ.-ի մայիսին շախմատային գահի համար պարտվեց Վիշի Անանդին:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ շախմատային աշխարհը դեմ չի լինի տեսնել Անանդ - Տոպալով ռևանշ-մրցախաղը, սակայն իմ անձնական կարծիքով Տոպայի ժամանակն անցել է: Ի դեպ բուլղարացին իր սովորության համաձայն հայտարարել է, որ հավակնորդներում չհաղթելու դեպքում կավարտի իր շախմատիստի կարիերան: :LOL: 


_Անանդ-Տոպալով մրցաշար ավարտվեց հնդիկի վստահ հաղթանակով:_

*Գատա Կամսկի* (ԱՄՆ) -  2733 ELO (№ 15, մարտ, 2011)

Երևի թե շախմատիային աշխարհի մեծագույն հիասթափություններից մեկը՝ թաթար հրաշամանուկը դեռ 1996թ.-ին 22 տարեկանում հասավ ՖԻԴԵ-ի վարկածով աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչ, որտեղ 10,5 - 7,5 հաշվով զիջեց իր երկրորդ երիտասարդությունն ապրող Անատոլի Կարպովին: Հատկանշական է, որ մինչև 2004թ.-ը Կամսկիին խաղում էր հիմնականում ոչ վարկանշային պարտիաներ: Գատան 1-ին մրցանակը նվաճեց 2007թ.-ի աշխարհի գավաթում ու հնարավորություն ստացավ հանդիպել Տոպալովի հետ գլխավոր հավակնորդին որոշելու համար: Սակայն պարտություն կրեց՝ անփառունակ կերպով: Կամսկին 2010թ.-ի օգոստոսին հաղթեց Մայնցի գերմրցաշարում ու նաև ԱՄՆ-ի առաջնությունում: Չնայած Կամսկուն առաջնորդում է վրեժի զգացումը, սակայն անգամ նրա աշխարհում 15-րդ լինելը վկայում է, որ Նահանգների ներկայացուցիչը ամենևին էլ հաղթողի գլխավոր հավակնորդը չէ:


_Կարպով-Կամսկի մրցախաղից. Էլիստա 1996թ._

*Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ* (Ռուսաստան) - 2785 ELO (№ 4, մարտ, 2011)

Մենևին չեմ ուզում նսեմացնել մեր ժամանակների լավագույն շախմատիստներից մեկի հնարավորությունները (վերջիվերջո Վլադիմիր Բորիսովիչը Դասական վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոնն էր 2000-06թթ.-ին, միավորումից հետո աշխարհի չեմպիոն 2006-07թթ.-ին: Նա է շախմատի պատմության մեջ երկու բարձրագույն վարկանիշ ունեցող մրցաշարերի՝ 2009 Տալի հուշամրցաշարի ու 2010թ.-ի մեծ սաղավարտի հաղթողը: Ու վերջիվերջո նրան է պարտվել նոր դարաշրջանի ուժեղագույն շախմատիստը՝ Գարրի Կասպարովը), բայց չմոռանանք, որ այս տարվա մարտին նա անցկացրեց իր կարիերայի վատագույն մրցաշարը (Ամբեր 2011-ը): Կարծում եմ մարում է հերթական շախմատային գերաստղը: Տեսնենք: :Think: 


_Լեգենդար լոնդոնյան մրցախաղից. Կասպարով - Կրամնիկ_

*Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով* (Ադրբեջան) - 2744 ELO (№ 12, մարտ, 2011)

Երբևէ գրոսմայստերի աստիճան ստացած երկրորդ ամենաերիտասարդ (14 տարեկանում, Բու Քսյանջիից հետո) ու երբևէ վարկանշային 100-յակ մտած ամենաերիտասարդ շախմատիստը (2002թ.-ի հունվարին նա 2599 վարկանիշով նա 93-րդն էր աշխարհում) հավակնորդների մրցաշարին է մասնակցում, որպես ՖԻԴԵ-ի Գրան Պրիի երկրորդ մրցանակակիր: Նրա անունը հաճախ ասոցացվում է Գարրի Կասպարովի անվան հետ (նրանք երկուսն էլ ծնունդով Բաքվից են, երկուսի հայրերն էլ հրեաներ են), ում հետ նա ունի աներևակայելի արդյունք (+1=3-0): Կախված ցուցադրած խաղից Թեյմուրը կարող է լինել ցանկացած հորիզոնականում:



_Կասպարովի ու Ռաջաբովի համատեղ վերլուծությունը, ուշադրություն դարձրեք 13-րդ չեմպիոնի դողացող ձեռքերին:_

*Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ* (Ռուսաստան) - 2747 ELO (№ 10, մարտ, 2011)

Մեր մոլորակի լավագույն բլից խաղացողներից մեկն այս մրցաշարի ակնհայտ աուտսայդերն է: Նա հատնի է *Internet Chess Club*-ում ունեցած ամենաբարձր վարկանիշով: Սաշան այստեղ հայտնվեց միայն Մագնուս Կարլսենի ինքնաբացարկից հետո: Այնուամենայինիվ հետաքրքիր կլինի հետևել, թե ինչպես է Գրիշչուկը դիմակայելու մեր Լևոնին:


_Կասպարովն ու Գրիշչուկը Կաննում:_

*Բորիս Գելֆանդ* (Իսրայել) - 2733 ELO (№ 16, մարտ, 2011)

Իսրայելի ներկայիս ուժեղագույն շախմատիստն այստեղ հայտնվեց, որպես 2009թ.-ի աշխարհի գավաթակիր: Հետաքրքրական է, որ Բորիսը մասնակցել շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադաին 3 տարբեր թիմերի կազմում (1 անգամ ԽՍՀՄ-ի, 2 անգամ Բելառուսի և 6 անգամ Իսրայելի): Նա հայտնի d4-իստ է, որպես սպիտակ և Սիցիլիականի Նայդորֆի, Ռուսականի, Սլավոնականի ու Հնդկականի վարպետ, որպես սև: Բորիսը գալիս է նվաճելու Կազանը (տեսնենք :Think: ):


_Գելֆանդն ու ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահ Կիրսան Իլյումժինովը:_

*Շաքրիար Մամեդյարով* (Ադրբեջան) - 2772 ELO (№ 9, մարտ, 2011)

Այս ությակից թերևս միակն ում չեմ սիրում, ու ազգությունն այստեղ ամենևին կապ չունի: Չեմ սիրում ու չեմ ուզում իր մասին գրել: :Jpit:  Ուզում եք կարդացեք *Վիքիում*: Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ութից գոնե 4-ը «գլխաքանակ» են լրացնում, չնայած ո՞վ գիտի: :Think: 

Դե իսկ մեր առաջատարի մասին մանրամասն գրել եմ արդեն *այստեղ*:

Մնաց սպասենք էս 3 շաբաթը: :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (12.04.2011), ars83 (27.04.2011), Lion (13.04.2011), Malxas (12.04.2011), Monk (12.04.2011), Safaryan (12.04.2011), Yellow Raven (12.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Jpit:  Ըհը, Կազանի «Կորսթոն» հյուրանոցում հավակնորդների մրցաշարի առաջին պարտիայի մեկնարկին մնաց 6 օր: Ու դրան ընդառաջ վերջին նախամրցաշարային անդրադարձը: Նախապատմությանը, կանոնակարգին ու առանձին-առանձին մրցակիցներին անդրադարձել էի վերևում, հիմա դիտարկենք նրանց որպես զույգեր: :Xeloq: 
Բայց մինչ այդ մի քանի ավելի շատ կանոնադրական տեղեկություն, որոնք բացահայտվել են համեմատաբար վերջերս:
Փաստորեն ունենալու ենք Տոպալով - Կամսկի զույգի հաղթողն ընդդեմ Գելֆանդ-Մամեդյարով զույգի հաղթողի և Արոնյան-Գրիշչուկ զույգի հաղթողն ընդդեմ Կրամնիկ-Ռաջաբով զույգի հաղթողի կիսաեզրափակիչներ: Մոտավորապես այսպես.



Քառորդ եզրափակիչներում և կիսաեզրափակիչներում հավակնորդները կխաղան 4-ական պարտիա դասական ժամային կարգավորմամբ: Ոչ ոքիի դեպքում կխաղացվի ևս 4 պարտիա 25 րոպե + 10 վայրկյան ամեն քայլի համար ժամային կարգավորմամբ: Այստեղ ևս հավասար ելքի դեպքում կխաղացվի 2 արագ պարտիա 5 րոպե + 3 վայրկյան ամեն քայլի համար ժամային կարգավորմամբ: Եվ վերջապես այստեղ ևս խաղաղ արդյունք գրանցվելու դեպքում կխաղացվի այսպես կոչված «անսպասելի մահվան» պարտիա, երբ սպիտակներն ունեն 5 րոպե, սևերի 4-ի դիմաց, բայց  փոխարենը պարտավոր են հաղթել (ոչ ոքին արձանագրվում է որպես սևերի հաղթանակ): Այստեղ 3-ական վայրկյան յուրաքանչյուր քայլի համար հատկացվում է սկսած 61-րդ քայլից: Եզրափակիչը կազմված է լինելու 6 պարտիայից, թայ-բրեյքը նույն վերոհիշյալ մեխանիզմով:
Քառորդ եզրափակիչների և կիսաեզրափակիչների ու կիսաեզրափակիչների ու եզրափակչի միջև հատկացվում է 2-ական հանգստյան օր: 2 հանգստի օր է հատկացվում նաև եզրափակիչի առաջին 3 պարտիայից հետո:
Գլխավոր մրցավարն է սինգապուրցի Իգնատիուս Լեոնգը:
Մրցանակային ֆոնդը 420,000 եվրո է, որից 30,000-ական կստանան քառորդ եզրափակչում պարտվածները, 60,000-ական կիսաեզրափակչում պարտվածներն ու 180,000-ական եզրափակիչի մասնակիցները:
Հիմա անցնենք զույքերին.
*Արոնյան - Գրիշչուկ*
Ըստ ՖԻԴԵ-ի պաշտնական կայքի հակառակորդները դասական շախմատում հանդիպել են 15 անգամ: Վիճակագրությունը խոսում Լևոնի օգտին (+6-2=7): Արագ շախմատում երկու պարտիաներն էլ ավարտվել են Գրիշչուկի օգտին: Բլիցում 5 պարտիաներից հետո հաշիվը հավասար է: 
*Կրամնիկ - Ռաջաբով*
Երկու շախմատիստների արդյունքները դասական շախմատում Կրամնիկի օգտին են՝ +4-0+12: Նույն պատկերն է նաև արագ շախմատում՝ +3-0=8: Բլիցում հակառակորդներն անցկացրել են 6 հանդիպում՝ 6-ն էլ արդյունավետ ելքով (!!!)՝3:3:
*Գելֆանդ - Մամեդյարով*
Նախկին հանդիպումների վիճակագրությունն ի նպաստ իսրայելցու է՝ +4-1=6: Բլիցում արդյունքները հետևյալն են՝ +3-3=2, իսկ արագ պարտիայում շախմատիսները հանդիպել են միայն այս տարվա «Ամբերի» շրջանակներում. հաղթել է Գելֆանդը:
*Տոպալով - Կամսկի*
Դասական պարտաներում առավելություն ունի բուլղարացի շախմատիստը՝+7-1=7, իսկ նրանց միջև խաղացված միակ արագ պարտիան ավարտվել է Կամսկու հաղթանակով: Բլիցի տախտակի առաջ նրանք դեռ չեն հանդիպել:

Այսպիսով քիչ մնաց սպասելու. առաջին պարտիաները կմեկնարկեն մայիսի 5-ին Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 16:00-ին: Ի դեպ արդեն մի քանի օր է գործում է մրցաշարի *պաշտոնական կայքը*: :Smile: 
Սա էլ մրցաշարի գովազդային վահանակը Կազանի «Կորսթոն» հյուրանոցում՝

----------

ars83 (05.05.2011), Sagittarius (05.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ակումբցիներ ջան, սկսվեց: :Jpit:  :Love: 
Ձեզ կներկայացնեմ Արոնյան - Գրիշչուկ 4 պարտիաներից բաղկացած մրցախաղի առաջին պարտիան: Բազմաթիվ տարբերակներից ընտրել եմ գրոսմայստեր Սերգեյ Զագրեբելնու մեկնաբանությունը /նրա ոճին ավելի ծանոթ եմ դեռ անցած չեմպիոնական ցիկլից ու բավական վստահում եմ/: Թարգմանելու եմ սինխրոն ուստի նախօրոք հայցում եմ կարդացողների ներողամտությունը հնարավոր թերությունների համար: :Wink:  _//-ի մեջ իմ կարծիքն է:_
Գնացինք: :Tongue: 

*1.d4* Լևոնը հավատարիմ է մնում իր նախընտրած առաջին քայլին _/չնայած մի պահ համակարգիչը ցույց տվեց 1.e4 ու ես  դեմքով նայում էի տախտակին, բայց բնականաբար ամեն ինչ արագ ուղղվեց:/_:
*1... Nf6 2.c4 g6* Անցում դեպի Գրյունֆելդի պաշտպանություն: Իզուր չէ, որ Գրիշչուկի մարտավկաներից է անձամբ Պետրոս Մեծը _/նկատի ունի Պյոտր Սվիդլերին/_:
*3.Nc3 d5* Ինչպես և սպասում էինք. ոչ ոք նման մակարդակի մրցմանը հին հնդկական չի խաղա:
*4.cxd5 Nxd5 5.e4 Nxc3 6.bxc3* Սպիտակները ստացան ամուր կենտրոն, որը պիտի ավիրել փորձեն սևերը. ահա այսպիսի սկզբնախաղ _/զարգացման դասական տարբերակն է, այսպես խաղում էին դեռ կես դար առաջ/_:
*6... Bg7 7.Bc4* Փիղը հարմար տեղավորվում է իր համար ամենարդյունավետ դիրքում:
*7... c5* Սկսվեց... d4 հենակետը վտանգված է:
*8.Ne2* Սպիտակները հեշտությամբ ամրացնում են այն: Հենց դեպի е2, դեպի f3 զարգացման դեպքում սևերը Bc8-g4-ի լավ հնարավորություն են ստանում _/բնականաբար սևերի փոխատեղումից հետո միայն/_:
*8... Nc6 9.Be3* Վերջ, սևերը կենտրոնի վրա ճնշումն ուժեղացնելու այլ շանսեր չունեն _/d4-ի առկայությամբ սպիտակները իշխում են կենտրոնում/_:
*9... 0-0* Սևերը փոխատեղում են ու c5-ի կորուստը նրանց չի վախեցնում: Գերնպատակը կենտրոնի ամրապնդումն է:
*10.0-0* Ոչ մանրուքները Լևոնին չեն հետաքրքրում, էականը զարգացումն ավարտին հասցնելն է:
*10... b6* Բավական հազվադեպ քայլ, բայդ այդպես խաղացել է ինքը աշխարհի չեմպիոն Անանդը ընդդեմ Տոպալովի: _/Առաջին իրականում հետաքրքիր քայլը, այլընտրանքները բազմաթիվ էին՝ 10...Bg4, 10...Bd7, 10...Qc7, 10...Na5 ու յուրաքանչյուրը զարքացման սեփական հեռանկարով/:_
*11.dxc5* Հիմնական պատասխանը, թեև այն ժամանակ բուլղարացին նախընտրել էր 11.Qd2 առավել հանգիստ շարունակությունը:
*11... Qc7* Շատ արագ խաղարկում, զարմանալի չէ, քանի որ հիմնական գիծը բավական հայտնի է: _/Սևերը զոհաբերում են զինվորը՝ հույսը դնելով սպիտակների զինվորային համակարգի թուլության վրա/:_
*12.Nd4* Հենց այսպես: Ավելի հեռու՝ b6 հարվածելու դեպքում սևերը հակախաղ են ստանում a և c գծերով:
*12... Ne5 13.Nb5* Մրցակիցները խաղում են բլից՝ ասես նրանք նախօրոք պայմանավորվել էին: _/Լրացուցիչ զինվոր ունենալով սպիտակները փորձում են հնարավորինս պարզեցնել դիրքը, ինչին, բնականաբար, Գրիշչուկը համաձայն չէ/:_
*13... Qb8 14.Be2 bxc5* Նորույթ: Ընդ որում, համակարգչի առաջին գիծը: Մինչ այդ հանդիպում էր  14... a6 15.Na3 bxc5 կամ 15...b5: _/Այսպես խաղում են բոլորը անկախ վարկանշից, մինչդեռ հետաքրքիր է հետևյալ տարբերակը. 13...Qc6!? 14.Bd5 Qxb5 15.Bxa8 Ba6 16.Bd5 e6 17.Bb3 Qxf1+ 18.Qxf1 Bxf1 19.Rxf1 Ng4 20.Bd4 e5 21.Be3 Nxe3 22.fxe3 bxc5 23.Bd5/:_
*15.f4* 15.Bxc5 a6 16.Na3 Qc7 17.Bd4 Rd8-ի դեպքում սևերը ավելի լուրջ հակախաղ կստանային:
*15... Ng4!* Գրյունֆելդում միշտ պետք է սպասել նման անակնկալների՝ օգտագործելով, որ «կախվում է» b5-ը: _/15...a6 16.Na3 Nd7-ին կհետևեր 17.e5!-ը/_:
*16.Bxc5* Հարկադրված քայլ սպիտակների համար: Ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է տեսնել ոչ ոքիի ծայրը _/ավելի թույլ է 16.Bxg4 Bxg4 17.Qxg4 Qxb5-ը հավասար ելքով/_:
*16... a6 17.Na3 Qc7 18.Bd4* Արդեն դիտարկված տարբերակի փոքր ինչ փոփոխված տեսակը: _/Իհարկե հնարավոր էր 17...Bxc3 18.Rb1! Qc7 19.Bb6 Qd7 20.Qxd7 Bxd7 21.Rfd1 Bc8 22.Bc5, բայց սրա համար չէ, որ Գրյունֆելդ են խաղում/:_
*18... e5 19.fxe5 Nxe5 20.Qc1* Զարմանալի չէ, որ պարտիան չի կորցնում թափը, ինքնուրույն խաղը չի սկսվել:
*20... Bg4* Հերթական հնարքը:  21.Bxe5?-ին սևերը կարևոր նյուանս ունեն՝ 21...Qc5+: _/Խոսքը հետևյալի մասին է՝ 21.Bxe5? Qc5+! 22.Rf2 Bxe2՝ սևերի առավելությամբ/:_
*21.Bxg4 Nxg4 22.Qf4 Qxf4 23.Rxf4 Ne5 24.Rb1* Պարտիայում առաջին ընդմիջումը: Արոնյանի դիրքը փոքր ինչ ավելի լավն է: _/Այստեղ փոքրիկ տեխնիկական խնդիր եղավ, ինչի պատճառով հեռարձակումն ուշացավ/:_
*24... Rad8* Ինչու այս նավակով այստեղ, դեռ չգիտեմ:  :LOL: 
*25.Nc2* Այստեղ ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է, դեռ շախմատային նախնիներն էին ասում, որ «A knight on the rim is dim» _/ռուսական տարբերակով «конь на краю совсем не в раю»/_:
*25... Nd3* Իհարկե նավակը f8-ում թողնել չի կարելի, բայց ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ պարզ չէ. օրինակ 25... Nd3 26.Rf1 Re8 27.Rb7-ից հետո խոցելի է f7-ի զինվորը: _/Իսկ միգուցե 25...Nc4՝ 26.Rb4 Rc8!-ի հեռանկարով/_:
*26.Rff1* Լևոնը ձիուն հետ е5 քշելն անհրաժեշտ չհամարել, այլապես կխաղար 26.Rf3 _/կարծում էր կհետևեր 26...Ne5 27.Rf2 Nc4!՝ ձիու ուղղության փոփոխությամբ/:_
*26... Rd7* 7-րդ հորիզոնականի անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանություն՝ փղերի հետաքրքիր հակամարտությամբ: Սևերը d4-ը վերցնել չեն կարող, որովհետև կառաջանա «Գրյունֆելդյան կենտրոն» */հնարավոր էր 27.Rb6 Bxd4+ 28.Nxd4 28...Rc8 29.Rxa6 Nc5! 30.Rc6 Rxc6 31.Nxc6 Nxe4 32.c4 Rd2/*:
*27.Rfd1!?* Ավելի ամուր: Ավելի հանգիստ էր 27.Rd1 Nf4 28.Kf2-ը (28... Re8 29.Kf3 Ne6 30.Bxg7 Rxd1 31.Rxd1 Kxg7 32.h4 Rc8 33.Rd3 Rc4):
*27... Nf4* Ավելի թույլ կլիներ 27... Bxd4 28.cxd4 Rc8-ը՝ ուժեղ թաքնված հարվածով՝ 29.Rd2! Nc5 30.Re1:
*28.Kf2* Արքան վերջնախաղում անգին է: Մինչ այդ, սակայն, էական է е4 զինվորի պաշտպանությունը:
*28... Rc8* "с" գծում այլընտրանքներն ավելի հաջող էին, նաև հնարավոր էր  28... Rd8 29.Nb4 Bxd4 30.Rxd4 Rxd4 31.cxd4 Rxd4 32.Ke3 Ne6 33.Nxa6 _/սպառնում է փոխանակում d4-ում, ու  "с" ուղղահայացում առաջանում են անպաշտպա թիրախներ/_:
*29.Ne3* Սպիտակները արդեն քիչ ավելի զգալի առավելություն ունեն՝ մոտ +1,2: _/Ձին խուսափում է սև նավակի հարվածից, իսկ с3 զինվորը պատրաստ է դեպի d4 անցմանը/_:
*29...h5* Խաղացվեց երկար խորհրդածումից հետո: Սևերը խաղում են առանց կոնկրետության Արոնյանը զգալիորեն ամրացրել է դիրքը՝ պահպանելով զինվորի առավելությունը _/Լևոնի հաղթանակի շանսեր եմ տեսնում/_:
*30.Rb6* Ճիշտ ժամանակին: Սպիտակներ պատրաստ են հարձակման:
*30...Ne6*  Գրիշչուկը արդարացիորեն դիմում է փոխանակումների: Զինվորի հնարավոր շարժումը՝ 30...a5 31.Rb5 a4 32.Ra5!, ավելի է բարդացնում իրավիճակը:
*31.Bxg7 Rxd1 32.Nxd1 Kxg7 33.Ke3!* Բացականչական նշանը ուղղակի շեշտում է արքայի դերը: Պարզ է, որ 33.Rxa6?-ը կիրառելի չէ 33...Nc5-ի պատճառով: _/Սպիտակները գործում են տրամաբանված ու գրագետ: Նրանց գլխավոր նպատակն է c3-c4-c5-c6-c7-c8-թագուհի!/:_
*33...Nc5* Լևոնի հիմնական խնդիրը ձիուն լիկվիդացնելն է, միաժամանակ Գրիշչուկը փորձում է հնարավորինս շատ ֆիգուրներ պահել խաղի մեջ: 33...Rc4 34.Rxa6 Nc5 35.Ra7 Rxe4+ 36.Kd2-ի դեպքում սպիտակները կունենային 2 անցողիկ զինվոր:
*34.Rd6!* Ահա և խնդրի լուծումը: Եթե անմիջապես 34.с4-ին սևերը կարող էին պատասխանել 34...Nd7, հիմա այդ հնարավորությունը չկա:
*34...a5* Հուսալով a2-ի վրա հարձակումից հետո ստանալ անցողիկ զինվոր: Այլ շարունակությունը ևս դատապարտված էր ձախողման՝ 34...Re8 35.Nf2 f5 36.Rd4!:
*35.c4* Ձիու պասիվության դեմ պայքարի մի միջոց և թագուհի ստանալու առաջին քայլը:_ /հնարավոր էր 35.Rd4/:_
*35...a4*  Ժամանակը սեղմում է մրցակիցներին: նրանք հարկադրված են արագանալ՝ 0.13 - 0.05: Ավելի դիպուկ շարունակությունն էր 35...Ne6! 36.Nb2 Rb8!:
*36.Kd4 Ne6+ 37.Kc3* Արքան հաջողությամբ ստանձնում է զինվորի պաշտպանությանը:
*37...Rb8* Ծրագրային մանևր, բայց թերևս փոքր ինչ ուշացած: կարելի էր դիտարկել արքայի ակտիվացումը՝ 37...Kf6!:
*38.Rd5*  Խաղ՝ ապահովության հաշվարկով _/համակարգիչը հուշում է 38.Nf2 Kf6 39.Nd3 Rb1 40.c5 Ke7 41.Ra6 Rg1/_:
*38... Nf4 39.Rd2 Ne6* Արագ խաղարկում ուղղակի 40 քայլանոց ժամանակային հանգրվանին հասնելու համար:
*40.Rb2 Rd8* Հանգրվանը գրավված է: Սպիտակները պահպանում են հաղթելու շանսերը:
*41.Nf2* Ձիու երկրորդ գալուստը: Նրան d3 հասցնելու դեպքում սպիտակները ստանում են գործնականում հաղթած դիրք:
*41...a3* Փրկության վերջին հույսը:
*42.Rd2!* Ջախջախիչ քայլ՝ զրկելով մրցակցին փրկվելու բոլոր շանսերից:
*42... Rb8 43.Nd3 Rb1 44.c5!* Լևոնը վերջապես գործի է դնում իր հաղթաթուղթը: Անցողիկ զինվորը ինքահոսով կհասնի с6, որտեղ նրան b4 դաշտից կաջակցի ձին: b1-ի նավակը գործնականում ոչնչով չի սպառնում:
*44... Kf6 45.c6 Ke7 46.Nb4 Rc1+ 47.Kb3 Nc5+ 48.Kxa3 Nxe4* Դիրքը զգալիորեն թեթևացավ ու հիմա սևերի նպատակը ձին 2 զինվորների հետ փոխանակելն ու արքայական թևն ամրացնելն է: Սակայն պարզ է, որ Լևոնը դրան կընդդիմանա: _/Լևոնը բաց թողեց սպանիչ 47.Nc2!-ը: Ափսոս էր:/_
*49.Rd4* Ամենադիպուկը: Ավելի թույլ են 49.Rd3 Nc5! 50.Re3+ Kd6՝ սևերի ամուր պաշտպանությամբ, և 49.Re2 f5 50.Ka4 Kd6 51.Ka5 Kc7-ը, երբ սպիտակ նավակը «խաղից դուրս է»:
*49...Nd6* Արտաքինից ակտիվ 49...f5-ը չեզոքացվում է 50.Ka4!-ով:
*50.Ka4 Ke6* Ոչնչով չօգնող քայլ: Չնայած անգամ լավագույն շարունակությունն անգամ ուշացած կլիներ՝ 50...Rc5 51.Rd5! Rc4 52.Ka5:
*51.Ka5 Rc5+ 52.Ka6 g5* Ուշացած փորձեր... Սպիտակների նպատակը պարզ է՝ վազիր առաջ:
*53.a4* Մի անցողիկը լավ է, երկուսը՝ ավելի:
*53...Ke5 54.Rd2 Rc4 55.Ka5* Արքան եռանկյունիով անցնում է դեպի b6: Առավել ճշգրիտ էր՝ 55.Nd3+ Ke6 56.Kb6!:
*55...f5* Թվում է, թե Լևոնը իրացման պլանի հետ խնդիրներ ունի: Նրա վրա վատ է ազդում մրցակցի ցայտնոտը: Սպասենք Արոնյանի պատասխանին:
*56.Rc2 Kd4* Մրցակցի նյարդերի փորձարկում: Այլընտրանքն էր՝ 56.Re2+ Kd4 57.Re1!:
*57.Rd2+ Ke5 58.Nd3+ 59.Kb6 Nc8+ 60.Kb7 Nd6+ 61.Kc7*  Խաղ դրոշակի վրա: Անցավ նաև երկրորդ ժամային կանգառը: Լևոնը դեռ պահպանում է հաղթանակի համար անհրաժեշտ առավելությունը:
*61...Ne4* Սաշան արդեն մի քանի տասնյակ քայլ է քայլում է անդունդի եզրով ու հրաժարվում է ցած ընկնել: Ինչպիսի՜ սառնասրտություն:
*62.Ra2*  Երկրորդային քայլ: Հիմնական շարունակությունն էր 62.Rb2 Rxa4 63.Kb6-ը՝ մոտեցող с7-ով:
*62...Nc3* Այո, հենց այսպես. այլ տարբերակ չկար:
*63.Rb2* Բնականաբար ոչ 63.Rc2? Nd5+, իսկ 63.Ra1-ի համար պատասխան է 63...Nd5+! 64.Kb7-ը: Գլխարկ հանեց այս մարդու առաջ ու սա 7 ժամ սեղանի առաջ նստելուց հետո:
*63... Nxa4 64.Rb4 Rxb4 65.Nxb4* Արագ պարտվում էր 63...Rxa4 64.Kb7 Nd5-ը 65.Nb4!-ով: Ասում են, որ ձիերով վերջնախաղը նույնն է ինչ զինվորներովը, եթե ձիերին հեռացնենք տախտակից: Տեսնենք:
*65...Nc5* Տեսնենք ով կհասցնի _/իմ հաշվարկով սևեր չեն հասցնում հակախաղ ստեղծել/_:
*66.Kb6?!* Նման է սխալի, մինչդեռ հաղթում էր 66.Kd6 Ne4+ 67.Kd5 Nc3+ 68.Kd4! Nb5+ 69.Kc5 Na7 70.c7 Nc8 71.Kc6 h4 72.Kd7 Nb6+ 73.Kd8 Ke5 74.Nc6+ Ke4 75.Nb8 h3 76.gxh3 f4 77.Nd7 f3 78.Nxb6 f2 79.c8=Q f1=Q 80.Qg4+-ը:
*66...Ne6 67.Nd3 h4 68.h3 Ke7 69.Nc5 Nxc5 70.Kxc5* Ցեյտնոտային քաշքշուկներ ու Լևոնի կատաստրոֆիկ սխալը՝ 69.Nc5???
*70. Kxc5 Kd8* Վերջին քայլն ու ½-½:

Աստված իմ: Բաց թողեցինք հաղթանակը, որը գործնականում գրպաններումս էր: :Huh: 
Բայց Լևոնին էլ հասկանալ կարելի է: 7 ժամը արեցին իրենց գործը: Հիմա կարևորը հոգեբանորեն չկոտրվելն է: Մենք տեսանք, որ Սաշան զիջում է Լևոնին: Հուսանք վաղը ավելի հաջողակ կգտնվի մեր Լյովը:

Եվ միակ կադրը, որ կարողացա գտնել պարտիայից (ցավոք Լյովը չի երևում :Angry2: )



Մյուս պարտիաներ ևս ավարտվեցին ոչ ոքի.
Ռաջաբով - Կրամնիկ ½-½
Կամսկի - Տոպալով ½-½
Մամեդյարով - Գելֆանդ ½-½ (միակ պարտիան էր, ուր կողմերից մեկը, այդ դեպքում ադրբեջանցին, ուներ հաղթելու շանսեր)

----------

Ariadna (05.05.2011), ars83 (05.05.2011), Lion (06.05.2011), Sagittarius (05.05.2011), V!k (06.05.2011), Yellow Raven (06.05.2011), Yevuk (05.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երեկվա նոկաուտից ես նոր եմ ուշքի գալիս, մինչդեռ Լևոնը ետխաղյա մամլո ասուլիսում նույնիսկ: :Jpit:  /իմ հիմնական մտավախությունն է. հանկարծ Արոնյանը չճնշվի №1-ը լինելու բեռից ու այս թեթև բացթողումից/:


Ետխաղյա մամլո ասուլիսից

Մեջբերում եմ. «Սկզբնախաղում ես չէի սպասում 20...Bg4, սևերը գնում էին վստահ ոչ ոքիի /Պ. Սվիդլերի ջանը սաղ :Jpit: /: Ստացված դիրքը ըստ էության հավասար էր, բայց հետո սևերը սխալվեցին 28...Rc8? ("Это был зевок" - Գրիշչուկ): Հետագայում ես բացարձակ հաղթած դիրք ունեի, բայց հաջողությամբ այն հասցրեցի ոչ ոքիի:»:

Ես կանխազգում եմ Արոնյանի հաղթանակը: Ախր Գրիշչուկը լրիվ կլիենտի հոգեբանություն ունի.



Այսօր զույգերը գույներով կփոխվեն ու մենք կունենանք Գրիշչուկ - Արոնյան: Ըստ էության ոչ ոքիի սևերով Լևոնին կբավարարի, բայց ես թաքուն հույսեր ունեմ: :Secret: 
Սկիզբն ինչպես միշտ Երևանի ժամանակով 16:00-ին: :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.05.2011), zanazan (06.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երկրորդ տուրի օրն է՝ Գրիշչուկ - Արոնյան: Հիշեցնեմ՝ մեկնաբանում է գրոսմայստեր Սերգեյ Զագրեբելնին և //-ի միջինը իմ կարծիքն է: Սկսեցինք :Wink:  

*1.d4 d5 2.Nf3 Nf6 3.c4 e6* Չեմպիոնների սկզբնախաղ՝ թագուհու գամբիտ ինչպես և Կրամնիկ - Ռաջաբով պարտիայում: Հավակնորդի այդքան բաղձալի միակ տեղի համար:
*4.Nc3 Be7 5.cxd5* Շաա՜տ խստորեն: Սովորաբար սպիտակներն այս փոխանակման հետ չեն շտապում _/Տարտակովերի վարիացիա/_:
*5... exd5 6.Qc2* Այսպես իր ժամանակին սիրում էր խաղալ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը: Թագուհու դուրս ցալու նպատակը պարզ է՝ խանգարել с8-ի փղին ավելի հարմար f5 տեղափոխվելուն: Իհարկե, եթե սևերը պնդեն հնարավոր է պատրաստվել 6...g6-ով, բայց անմիջապես ի հայտ կգան թերություններ (հանդիպել է 6.Qc2 c6 7.h3 Na6 8.Bf4 Nb4 9.Qb1 g6 10.Qd1 Bf5 11.Rc1 Ne4 12.g4 Be6 13.a3 Na6 14.Qb3 Ռյազանցև - Խիսմատուլլին, Ռուսաստանի առաջնություն 2010): _/Առանջին 15 քայլերի համար հազվադեպ Լևոնը խաղաց մի փոքր մտածելուց հետ. սկզբնախաղը հաջող է ընտրված:/_
*6... c5* Թվաց, թե նորույթ է: Բանն այն է, որ նման դիրրք հանդիպել է քայլերի այլ հաջորդականությամբ: Համարյա թե Տարրաշի պաշտպանություն է, որը հաջողությամբ կիրառում էր Գրիշչուկը մանուկ հասակում _/ավելի հայտնի է c6!-ը/_:
*7.Bg5 cxd4* Ինչպես ընդունված է, թեև խաղում են նաև 7...Nc6:
*8.Nxd4 Nc6* Մեկուսացված զինվորով տիպիկ խաղի օրինակ: Նման պարտիա խաղացել է Էլիզբար Ուբիլավան _/Մամեդյարովի մարտավկան է/_՝ 8... Nc6 9.Rd1 h6 10.Bh4 Qa5 11.e3 0-0 12.Be2 Be6 13.Nb3 Qb4 14.Nd4 Rc8 15.0-0 Ne4 16.Bxe7 Nxe7 17.Qa4 Qxa4 18.Nxa4 (Ռուստեմով - Ուբիլավա Իսպանիա, 2006):
*9.Rd1* Գրիշչուկն ընտրում է մեկուսացված զինվորով տարբերակը: Իհարկե մի փոքր մտածելուց հետ:
*9... 0-0 10.e3 Be6* Պետք է ամրացնել e6-ը և ընդհանրապես պետք է զարգանալ: Սպիտակադաշտ փիղն այս կառուցվածքում ավելորդ է, սևերը պատրաստ են այն փոխանակել: Դիրքը տիպիկ է ու նորույթների սպասելն՝ անիմաստ:
*11.Be2 Rc8* Սևերը ազատ են ընտրություն կատարելու: Մեկուսացված զինվորով խաղալը միայն թերություններ չէ, որ ունի, այլապես ոչ ոք չէր խաղա այդպես:
*12.Nf5* Կոնկրետ մոտեցում հարցին: Այլոք առանց մտածելու ուղղակի կփոխատեղեին: Ընդանում է վերևում մեր գովազդած ձիու փոխանակումը: Պարզ է որ 12.Nf5 Bxf5 13.Qxf5-ից հետո d5-ը մնում  շատ խոցելի՝ 13... Qd6 14.0-0: Հնարավոր է անմիջապես 14.Bxf6 Bxf6 15.Qxd5, բազմաթիվ ճյուղավորումներով, որոնցից կարելի է առանձնացնել՝ 15... Qxd5 16.Rxd5 Nb4 17.Rd7 Bxc3 18.bxc3 Nxa2-ը: 14... Qe6 15.Qd3 Rd8! (սպառնում է 16...d4) 16.Bxf6 Bxf6 17.Nxd5 Bxb2 18.Qb5 Be5 և b7-ը վերցնել չի կարելի, քանի որ «կախվում է» ձին:
*12... h6!?* Հետաքրքիր երկրորդային քայլ:
*13.Bh4* 13.Nxe7 Qxe7 14.Bh4 Rd8 15.0-0 g5 16.Bg3 d4!-ի դեպքում իրականանում է սևերի երազանքը_ /իսկ հայտնի է, որ մեկուսացված զինվորով խաղացողի երազանքը դրանից ազատվելն է/_:
*13... Re8* Մարդկային քայլ՝ պատասխանատվությունը թողնելով մրցակցի վրա: _/Հավանաբար 14.O-O Bf8-g6-Bg7-ի ակնկալիքով: 14.Nxe7+-ի դիմաց Qxe7 և եթե 15. O-O g5! 16.Bg3 Ne4 17.Nxe4 Nd4 17.Qd2 Nxe2+ 18.Qxe2 dxe4=Այնուամենայնիվ 14.Nxe7+ Qxe7 15.Qa4!-ից հետո Գրիշչուկն ավելի վստահ է նայվում:/_
*14.Nxe7+* Հենց այսպես: Հակառակ դեպքում փիղը կսողոսկեր f8 ու հետո ...g6 և ...Bg7:
*14... Qxe7 15.0-0* Սևերին անցանկալի կապակցումից ազատում է միայն կտրուկ 15...g5-ը՝ 15.0-0 g5 16.Bg3 Ne4 17.Nxe4 Nd4 18.Nf6 Qxf6 19.Qd2 Nxe2 20.Qxe2:
*15... g5!?*  Ու Լևոնի ձեռքը չի դողում:
*16.Bg3 Ne4* Ձին վերցնելը պարտադիր չէ, բայց այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ առաջարկել: Ոչ մի նոր բան: Ենթադրենք՝ 17.Bf3: Սևերը կպատասխանեն ոչ թե с3 կամ g3-ում փոխանակմամբ, այլ երեկվա Գրիշչուկի օրինակով 17...f5:
*17.Qb1* Խուսափելով կապակցումից: Հետաքրքիր է սույն «մանկական» տարբերակը՝ 17.Nxd5? Bxd5 18.Rxd5 Nxg3 19.hxg3 Nb4:
*17... Nxg3!?* Դաժան կոնկրետությամբ կրկին:
*18.hxg3 Red8* Կյանքի կոչելով գլխավոր գիծը: Խոչընդոտել սպառնացող 19...d4-ին սպիտակներն անկարող են: 
*19.Nb5 d4!* Ու ամենայնիվ:
*20.Nxd4 Nxd4 21.exd4 Qf6!* Ամենահստակը: Մյուս տարբերակը թուլացնում է արքայական թևը՝21... Bxa2 22.Qxa2 Qxe2 23.Re1 Qc4 24.Qxa7
*22.Bf3* Ու ձեռքսեղմում: Շարունակությունն էր՝ 22.Bf3 Rxd4 23.Rxd4 Qxd4 24.Bxb7 Rb8:
*1/2-1/2*

Կարծում եմ երեկվա «մահացու» 7 ժամանով պարտիայից հետո ոչ ոքին սպասելի էր: Լևոնը հեշտությամբ չեզոքացրեց սպիտակների գրոհը: Եվ վաղն ամեն ինչ կսկսվի նորից: :Jpit: 
Մնացած պարտիայի արդյունքներն ու օրվա լուսանկարներից շուտով: Կարծես թե Տոպալով - Կամսկի պարտիայում արյուն է հեղվում, բուլղարացու արյունը: :Goblin:  :Diablo:

----------

ars83 (06.05.2011), Lion (07.05.2011), V!k (06.05.2011), Yellow Raven (06.05.2011), Լեո (06.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երկրորդ տուրն ավարտվեց՝

Գելֆանդ - Մամեդյարով ½-½
Գրիշչուկ - Արոնյան ½-½
Կրամնիկ - Ռաջաբով ½-½
Տոպալով - Կամսկի 0-1



Այսպիսով տեսանք առաջին հեղված արյունը: Էն էլ ինչ արյուն Տոպալովը պարտվում է «սեփական» սկզբնախաղային պատրաստությամբ, սպիտակներով ու կարելի է ասել սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ: :Jpit: 
Գլխարկ եմ հանում Կամսկու նպատակամղվածության դեմ /Գատան սեփական երկրպագուների աչքի առաջ վատ չի նայվում (նա ծնունդով Կազանից է)/:  :Hi: 
Վաղը բուլղարացին կաշվից դուրս պիտի գա փրկվելու համար: :Nyam: 
Մնացած դեպքերից հետաքրքիր է, որ մեռյալ ոչ ոքիի դիրք ստանալով Կրամնիկը 20+ քայլ փորձում էր Ռաջաբովի նյարդերը: Թիման դրանցից չի նեղվում: :Tongue: 

Մի դեպք էլ մամլո ասուլիսից.

*Արոնյան*. «Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը պարտիայից հետո ինձ ասաց, որ 69.Nс5??-ի փոխարեն դեռ հաղթում էր 69.Nе5! Nе5-f3-ի գաղափարը շաատ ուժեղ է... Բայց ես ժամանակ չունեի ու բնականաբար խաղացի Nс5»:
*Գրիշչուկ*. «Սերգեյը երևի համակարգչին է նայել: Դե կոմպը տաս անգամ սպիտակներով ոչ ոքի կան, տաս անգամ էլ սևերով»:
*Արոնյան*. «Չէ, Սերգեյը նայել չէր հասցրել: Նա խոսում էր առաջին հայացքից: Հետո էլ ավելացրեց, որ պետք է համակարգչով ստուգել: Ու նա, բնականաբար չէր սխալվում...»:

Լավ մարտավկա ունենք: :Friends: 



Վաղը Լևոնը սպիտակներով է լինելու: Ու համարյա 100%  տոկոսով վստահ եմ, որ մինչև վերջին փամփուշը կռվի ենք ականատես լինելու: :Love: 
Սկիզբը Երևանի ժամանակով 16:00-ին: :Smile:

----------

Lion (07.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Էսօր թարս օր ստացվեց: :Jpit:  Մեկնաբաններից և ոչ մեկը չի ընտրել Արոնյան - Գրիշչուկ պարտիան, ուստի ինքներս պիտի գլուխ հանենք: :Pardon:  Հետո էլ Եվգենի Սուրովը՝ իմ նախընտրած շախմատային լուսանկարիչը գործուղղվել է Թբիլիսի՝ կանանց Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը լուսաբանելու: :Angry2:  Իսկ պաշտոնական սայթը համառորեն լռում է՝ ոչ մի տեսահոլովակ, ոչ մի լուսանկար: Երեկվանից՝



Ինչևէ, սկսենք: :Wink: 

*1. d4 Nf6 2. c4 g6 3. Nc3 d5*  Լևոնի վերջին շանսը թայ-բրեքից խուսափելու համար: Դժգոհ լինելով առաջին օրվա սկզբնախաղից հետո ստացած դիրքից՝ մեր շախմատիստն անցնում է Գրյունֆելդի Ռուսական տարբերակին, որը բավական կիրառելի է այսօր:
*4. Nf3 Bg7 5. Qb3 dxc4 6. Qxc4* Արոնյանն ընտրում է համեմատաբար չտրորված 5. Qb3 շարունակությունը: Տեսնենք: :Think: 
*6... O-O 7. e4 a6 8. Be2 b5* Նման շարունակությունների վարպետ է Գրիշչուկի մարտավկա Պյոտր Սվիդլերը: Նրա մոտ վերջերս շատ է հանդիպում նման (մոտավորապես) դիրք: Երևի Լևոնը տնային տարբերակ ունի հետագա քայլերի համար:
*9. Qb3 c5 10. dxc5 Be6* Ավելի վստահելի կնայվեր՝ 10... Bb7 11. O-O Nxe4 12. Nxe4 Bxe4:
*11. Qc2 Nbd7 12. Be3 Rc8 13. Rd1 b4 14. Nd5 Bxd5 15. exd5 Nxc5 16. O-O a5 17. Bc4!* Կարծես թե նորույթ է: :Think:  Այն հաղթաթուղթը, որին ապավինելով Լևոնը գնաց 5. Qb3-ի ճանապարհով: Հանդիպել է՝ 17. Bb5 _(17. Bb5 Nce4 18. Bc6 Nd6 19. Qe2 Nf5 20. Bg5 h6 21. Bxf6 Bxf6 Բելով - Գուպտա 0-1, Կավալա, 2009)_ և 17. h3 _(17. h3 Nce4 18. Qb1 Nd6 19. Ba6 Ra8 20. Be2 Rc8 21. Rfe1 Nf5 Ֆերենց - Սաֆարլի 1/2-1/2, Փաքս 2009)_: Հետո հիշում եմ, որ 17.Rfe1 էր խաղացվել Տոմաշևսկի - Լի Քուանգ պարտիայում այս տարի Մոսկվայում: Գրիշչուկը մտածում է մոտ 30 րոպե:
*17... Qd6* Հմմ... Սաշան ընտրում է այս տարբերակը: Ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել (ու ավելի հավանական) 17... Nce4-ը:
*18. Bd4 Ncd7 19. Qe2* Գերխճճված դիրք՝ սպիտակների թեթև առավելությամբ: Բայց ակնհայտ է, որ Լևոնը Գրիշչուկին «բռնել է» տնային պատրաստության վրա: Անհավանական է, բայց քսան քայլից հետո Լևոնը ծախսել է ընդհամենը 5 րոպե, իսկ ժամային տարբերությունն արդեն 50+ րոպե է: :Shok:  Սպիտակների նպատակը պարզ է՝ Rfe1, h3, b3՝ իրացնելու երկու փշերի առավելությունը: Ուստի սևերի մի բան պիտի անեմ: Միգուցե՞ 19...Nh5՝ հետագայում սևադաշտ փղերը փոխանակելու հեռանկարով: :Think:  Սևերը նաև չպետք է մոռանան նաև իրենց հիմնական թերությունը e7 զինվորի խոցելիությունն ու թագուհու թևի զինվորների թուլությունը:
*19... Ng4* Երկար ու դժվար օր է սպասվելու սևերին: Սևադաշտ փղերի փոխանակումից հետո անգամ Լևոնի դիրքը նախընտրելի է: Սաշայի թերություններն են e7, c6 և b5 դաշտերը: Իմաստ ուներ 19... Nh5 20. b3 Bxd4 21. Nxd4 Nf4
*20. Rfe1 Rfe8 21. Ba6 Ra8 22. Bb5 Bxd4 23. Rxd4 Ngf6* Սպիտակներն աստիճանաբար բարելավում են իրենց դիրքը: Երևի իմաստ ուներ՝ 21... Rc7 22. Bxg7 Kxg7: Սևերի կախվածությունը հաշվի առնելով Լևոնը մեծ ընտրություն ունի, ասենք՝ 24. Ne5, 24. h3, 24. Bc6, 24. Rc1: Ժամանակով ռուս գրոսմայստերը 60+ րոպե հետ է մնում:
*24. h3 Rab8 25. Ba4 Red8* Գրիշչուկն առաջարկում է e7-ի զինվորը թագուհիների փոխանակման և լարվածության լիցքաթափման փոխարեն: Սպիտակներն ունեն 26. Rc1-ի հեռանկար՝ նպատակ ունենալով նվաճել c6-ը (26. Rc1 Nc5 27. Bc6): Այդ դեպքում սևերի պիտի իրենց թագուհու համար հարմար ապաստան գտնեն:
*26. Qxe7* Լևոնն ընդունեց զինվորը, հիմա սևերը կկենտրոնացնեն իրենց ուժերը d5-ի զինվորի դեմ: Կարծես թե դիրքը քիչ թե շատ հավասար է՝ +0,3: Սաշան նյութական առավելության դիմաց լավ փոխհատուցում ունի:
*26... Nb6 27. Bd1 Rbc8* Դիրքի պարզեցումից հետո սևերի միակ խնդիրը ձիու համար լավ ֆորտպոստ գտնելն է, որովհետև «նավակ+փիղ»-ն ընդդեմ «նավակ+ձիու» վերջնախաղում սպիտակների փիղը կարող է տեղ գրավել ասենք a2-g8 անկյունագծում և նավակի հետ խնդիրներ ստեղծել f7-ի և/կամ a5-ի համար:
*28. Qa7?!*  Տարօրինակ է :Think: : Ի՞նչու ուղղակի չփոխանակել թագուհիներն ու անցնել վերջնախաղին: :Dntknw: 
*28... Ra8 29. Qb7* Սաշայի ավելի լավ կլիներ 28...Nc4՝ բավական ակտիվ քայլ, կամ 28...Rd7՝ 29.Nd2 Nxb2 30.Qxa5 Rc1-ի հեռանկարով:
*29... Rdc8 30. Qe7 Qxe7* Սևերի պիտի փորձեն մոտեցող ցայտնոտում սոլիդ դիրք ստանալ ու մոտավոր հավասար վերջնախաղի հասնել: Կարելի էր՝ 30. Ne5 Rc7 31. Nc4 Rxb7 32. Nxd6:
*31. Rxe7 Nfxd5 32. Rb7 Rc7 33. Rxc7 Nxc7 34. Bb3 a4 35. Bc2 Ncd5* Կարծես թե Գրիշչուկը գտավ սեփական նավակն ակտիվացնելու հնարավորությունն ու, եթե կարողանա ժանանակային հաշվակնետն առանց կորուստների անցնել, պիտի որ ոչ ոքի ունենանք:
*36. Be4 Ra5 37. Ne5* Թվում է, որ 38...a3-ը հարկադրած ոչ ոքիի է՝ 37... a3 38. Bxd5 Nxd5 39. bxa3 bxa3:
*37... Rc5 38. Bxd5 Rxd5 39. Rxb4 Rxe5 40. Rxb6 Re1+ 41. Kh2 Re2 42. Kg3* Փոխադարձ հարվածներից հետո ստացանք նավակային վերջնախաղ, ուր սպիտակներ անցողիկ զինվոր ունեն: Բայց հաշվի առնելով սև նավակի ակտիվությունը, կարող ենք սպասել ոչ ոքիի: Բայց պետք էր՝ 38... Nxd5 39. Nd3 Rb5:
*45. f4?!* Թերևս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ 45. h4: :Think:  Առանց արքայական թևի զինվորների դիրքը 100%-անոց ոչ ոքիի է: Կարծում եմ ուղղակի նյարդերի խաղ ենք տեսնելու:
*45...h5 46. h4 f6 47. Kf3 g5 48. hxg5 fxg5 49. g3 Kf6 50. Ke4 gxf4 51. Kxf4 Ra1 52. Ke4 Ke6 53. Re3 Ra2 54. Kd4+ Kd6 55. Kc4 Rh2* Այստեղ արդեն ոչ ոքիացու է անգամ սիրողական շախմատիստի համար:
*56. Kb5 Kc7 57. Re7+ Kb8 58. Rh7 Rg2 59. Kb6 Rb2+*  Եվ ոչ ոքի:
*½-½*

Կրկին ոչ ոքի: :Wacko:  Վաղվա պարտիայում Լևոնը սևերով պիտի գոնե ոչ ոքիի հասնի: Շաա՜տ վտանգավոր գործ է մի պարտիայով հաղթողին որոշելը: Տեսնենք, գուցե բանը բլից պարտիաներին հասնի: :Think: 
Մնացած պարտիաներում՝

Կամսկի - Տոպալով ½-½
Մամեդյարով - Գելֆանդ 0-1 (Ադրբեջանցին պարտվեց սպիտակներով ու իրեն շատ ծանր դրության մեջ դրեց: Վաղը նրան սևերով միայն ու միայն հաղթանակ է անհրաժեշտ):
Ռաջաբով - Կրամնիկ ½-½

Փաստորեն Կասկին ու Գելֆանդը վաղը ոչ ոքիի դեպքում դուրս կգան կիսաեզրափակիչ: Մնացած երկու պարտիաներում դեռ հավասարություն է: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2011), Yellow Raven (07.05.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հաջողություն ցանկանանք Լևոնին: Որևէ մեկը կհուշի, կա այնպիսի սայթ, որտեղ հնարավոր է քայլ առ քայլ հետևել պարտիային ոչ-օնլայն?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հաջողություն ցանկանանք Լևոնին: Որևէ մեկը կհուշի, կա այնպիսի սայթ, որտեղ հնարավոր է քայլ առ քայլ հետևել պարտիային ոչ-օնլայն?


Lion ջան, ոչ օնլայնը ո՞րն ա: :Pardon: 
Եթե ոչ ռեալ ժամանակովն ի նկատի ունես, ապա *այստեղ* առաջին տողով նայի, իսկ *այստեղ* էլ վիդեոհեռարձակման արխիվը:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2011), Lion (08.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մեկնարկում է Հավակնորդների մրցաշարի քառորդ եզրափակիչների վերջին դասական պարտիան: Հաջողություն ու Տիրոջ օրհնությունը մաղթենք մեր Լևոնին ու սկսենք: :Wink: 



*1. d4 d5 2. c4 e6 3. Nc3 Be7 4. cxd5 exd5 5. Bf4 c6 6. e3 Bf5 7. Nge2* 2 անգամ լավ պաշտպանվելուց հետո գրոհելու հերթը Սաշայինն է: Նա նախընտրում է Թագուհու գամբիտի բավական հազվադեպ հանդիպող մի տարբերակ, որը հայտնի է Չարուսեկ-Պետրոսյանի վարիացիա անունով:
*7... Nd7 8. Ng3 Bg6* Զարմանալի է, բայց Գրիշչուկի դեբյուտին Լևոնն ավելի պատրաստ է: Մեր առաջատարը խաղում է գրեթե առանց մտածելու:
*9. Be2 Nb6 10. Rc1 Nf6 11. h4 h6* Նորույթ: Հանդիպել է 11... h5 12. Bg5 Kf8 13. Bxf6 Bxf6 14. Bxh5 Bxh5 15. Nxh5 Bxh4 16. Nf4 (Վան Յուե - Բարսով 1/2-1/2, Դոհա, 2006): Սևերն արդեն հավասարեցրին դիրքը: ԻՄՀԿ, Սաշան ձախողեց սկզբնախաղը: Սպիտակների միակ նպատակային շարունակությունը 12.h5-ն է՝ f5 դաշտը հետագայում ձիու համար օգտագործելու հեռանկարով:
*12. h5 Bh7 13. Bd3 Bxd3 14. Qxd3* Հասկանալ կարելի է Գրիշչուկի հուսահատությունը, պատրաստությունից հետո բախվել լավ պատրաստված հակառակորդի: Իրոք ցավոտ է: :Cry: 
*14... O-O*  Այնուամենայինիվ ես կուզենայի այս դիրքը խաղայի սպիտակներով: Չնայած Լևոնը տնային հանձնարարությունը լավ սերտած աշակերտի դեմքով նստած է, իսկ համակարգիչը ցույց է տալիս կատարյալ հավասարություն: :Think: 
*15. Nf5 Re8* Լևոնը գնում է ռիսկի՝ թույլ տալով հնարավոր 16.g4-ը: Սպիտակներն էլ բարդ դիլեմայի մեջ են. միանգամից 16.g4՞, թե 16.f3!?՝ պատրաստելով g4-ը և ազատելով f2 դաշտը արքայի համար: Իսկ ժամանակի տարբերությունն արդեն +30 րոպե է՝ հօգուտ Արոնյանի: 
*16. f3* Անչափ պայթյունավտանգ քայլ՝ e4-ը ամրացնելու համար սպիտակները թուլացնում են զինվորների շղթան: Նրանք պլանավորում են g2-g4, փոխարենը Լևոնն արդեն ունի շատ որոշակի թիրախ՝ e3-ի զինվորը: :Jpit:  Արոնյանը խորասուզվում է հաշվարկներում:
*16... Bf8 17. Kf2* Ու ոչ ոքի: :Shok:  :Angry2:  Նրանք սպանեցին ինտրիգի էմբրիոնը: Վաղը մենք հաղթողին կորոշենք շախմատային կազինոյում՝ թայ-բրեքում: :Think: 

Տուրի արդյունքների մասին հետո: :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2011), ars83 (09.05.2011), Two-Face (18.03.2013), Yellow Raven (09.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Եվ այսպես, ամփոփենք քառորդ եզրափակչի դասական պարտիաները՝

Գելֆանդ - Մամեդյարով ½-½ (ընդհանուրը՝ 2,5 - 1,5) /Իսրայելցին արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ: Ադրբեջանցին իր թերևս միակ շանսը կորցրեց առաջին պարտիայում: Մնացած առումներով Գելֆանդի առավելությունը ցցուն էր: ԻՄՀԿ, ավելի լավ կլիներ ՖԻԴԵ-ն ադրբեջանի 150,000 եվրոն վերադարձներ ու մենք հիմա կտեսնեինք Սերգեյ Կարյակինին: :Pardon: /
Գրիշչուկ - Արոնյան ½-½ (ընդհանուրը՝ 2 - 2) /Ոնց տեսանք Լևոնը հաղթելու շանսեր ուներ իր երկու սպիտակ պարտիաներում և գրեթե խնդիրներ չուներ սևերով պաշտպանվելիս: Իհարկե, ցանկալի կլիներ առաջին պարտիայում հաղթել ու հարցերը լուծել, բայց անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ նրանք առնվազն դեռ 4 պարտիա էլ (թեկուզ արագ) կխաղան: :Rolleyes: /
Կրամնիկ - Ռաջաբով ½-½ (ընդհանուրը՝ 2 - 2) /Մրցաշարի թերևս ամենաձանձրալի դիմակայությունը: :Wacko:  4 բացարձակ հավասար ու «մեռած» դիրքով ավարտված պարտիա: Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ... տեսնենք:/
Թոփալով - Կամսկի ½-½ (ընդհանուրը 1,5 - 2,5) /Անկեղծ ասեմ այսօրվա պարտիայում, երբ բուլղարացին "must win" կարգավիճակում մրցակցին ցայտնոտի մեջ գցելով ստացավ +5,5 ահռելի առավելություն, համոզված էի, որ երրորդ թայ-բրեքին ենք ականատես լինելու: Բայց չգիտեմ Տոպան ինչ արեց: :Dntknw:  Զգացվեց, որ նա հոգեբանորեն արդեն հանձնել էր մատչը: Կամսկին խաղաց բավական սոլիդ՝ այսպես ասած «վատ չէր»:/

Հիմա արդեն պարզ է կիսաեզրափակչի առաջին զույգը՝ Գելֆանդ - Կամսկի: Կարծեմ եզրափակչի աութսայդերին ենք որոշում: :Jpit: 
Իսկ վաղը կտեսնենք արագ, իսկ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև բլից, հետո էլ «արմագեդոն» (:diabolo) պարտիաների: Արոնյան - Գրիշչուկը դիմակայությունը կազինոյի է նման լինելու. մոլորակի թերևս երկու լավագույն բլիցորները՝ բլիցի աշխարհի 2 չեմպիոնների դիմակայություն: Իսկ Կրամնիկ - Ռաջաբովին, համենայն դեպս բարձ վերցրեք: :Xeloq: 

Մի խոսքով, վաղը հավես օր է լինելու: Սկիզբը, ինչպես միշտ, Երևանի ժամանակով 16:00-ին: :Smile:

----------

ars83 (09.05.2011), Vaio (08.05.2011), Yellow Raven (09.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Լևոնը դուրս մնաց 1,5 - 2,5 հօգուտ Գրիշչուկի: :Cray:  
Չեմ ուզում խոսել անցկացման ֆորմատի անկատարությունից ու այլևայլություններից: Կարճ ասած Լյովը չպիտի բանը սրան հասցներ. չես խփում դու, խփում են քեզ: Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ արդար է:
Արդար է այնքանով, որքանով հաջորդ տուր են անցնում մրցաշարի ամենացածր վարկանիշ ունեցողերը + ռուսների առաջատար Կրամնիկը: Արդար է այնքանով, որ հենց նույն Կրամնիկի համար աննպաստ ոչ ոքիի դիրքում (0-1 հօգուտ Ռաջաբովի ու ոչ ոքինն նրան էր դուրս բերում հաջորդ փուլ) լրիվ պատահաբար խափանվում է ժամացույցը: Լրի՜վ պատահաբար: :Pardon: 
Ոնց եմ ես Artgeo-ին հասկանում. ոնց կարելի էր նման մրցաշարը 2 ռուս մասնակցով անցկացնել Ռուսաստանում: :Jpit:  

Բայց կրկնում եմ Լևոնին ոչինչ չի կարող արդարացնել: Նա լավ չխաղաց ու ես ամենևին չեմ ուզում նսեմացնել Գրիշչուկի արժանիքները: Լյովը չպիտի բաց թողներ սեփական շանսերը: :Xeloq:

----------

Lion (10.05.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնալու համար պետք ա ոչ թե լավ խաղալ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, այլ միշտ, և կարողանալ անհրաժեշտ պահին կենտրոնացնել բոլոր ուժերը: Լևոնը, ցավոք, դրան պատրաստ չէր: Ամեն ինչ արդար է: Պետք է քրտնաջան աշխատել, աշխատել և կրկին աշխատել: Ու բացի էդ, ինքը պտի վերջապես հասկանա ու ընդունի, որ մենակ իրա համար չի խաղում, որ սաղ ազգը իրա խաղին ա հետևում, մեծ պատասխանատվություն կա իրա վրա: Ոչ թե ինքը տրամադրություն չունենա, լավ չխաղա:
Մի խոսքով, գոհ լինել չենք կարող Լևոնից:

----------

Moonwalker (09.05.2011), Yellow Raven (09.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (10.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ թե ինքը տրամադրություն չունենա, լավ չխաղա:


Միանշանակ երևում էր (եթե վիդեոհեռարձակմանը հետևել եք), որ անհավես էր խաղում ու էսօր հատկապես: Համ էլ ոնց որ առողջական խնդիրներ էլ ուներ աչքերի տակը սևացած էր ու անընդհատ հազում էր: Կարճ ասած ֆիզիկապես ու հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ չէր երկար պայքարի, չնայած մի քանի ամիս պատրաստվում էր: :Xeloq:

----------

Ուրվական (09.05.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ստավումա, ոչինչ: Հաւողություն ունեցող հերոսին հեշտ է գովաբանել, բայց... ես վստահ եմ, Լևոնը դեռևս կասի իր խոսքը:

----------

Moonwalker (10.05.2011)

----------


## ars83

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Cray:  Ափսոս: Ինչևէ, մեր Լևոնին՝ առողջություն, ամուր կամք ու հետագա հաջողություններ:

----------

Lion (10.05.2011), Moonwalker (10.05.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Լևոնը, միանշանակ, կասի իր խոսքը, Լևոնը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պատիվը *միշտ* բարձր է պահել: Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ այդ երիտասարդ հայի շնորհիվ հայերն իրենց շատ լավ են զգացել, հպարտ են եղել, որ հայ են: 
Սպորտում ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում է: Քանի որ Լևոնը շատ տաղանդավոր շախմատիստ է, միշտ հիանալի է խաղացել, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ մենք` հայերս, իրենից ՄԻՇՏ բարձր, հաղթական պարտիաներ ենք պահանջել (պահանջում), իսկ այս դեպքում երբ հակառակը ստացվեց, հոգու խորքում նեղսրտել ենք: Վստահ եմ, որ Լևոնի միակ չնվաճած կոչումը` աշխարհի չեմպիոնը, սարերի հետևում չէ... դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է:

----------

Lion (10.05.2011), Moonwalker (10.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ասեցի տեղեկացնեմ՝ հավակնորդների մրցաշար եզրափակչում հանդիպելու են Գելֆանդն ու Գրիշչուկը: Ուրախ կլինեմ նեյտրալ երկրպագուի աչքերով հետևելու ՄԵԾ բախմանը: Հուսանք գոնե եզրափակչում շախմատը մի բանով կհարստանա (եթե չհաշվենք Չուկի /ադմինի չէ  :Jpit: / ֆանտաստիկ վերջնախաշային «սեյվերը»: :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Շախմատի աշխարհի գործող չեմպիոն Վիշվանաթան Անանդը գահի համար մրցամարտում կհանդիպի Բորիս Գելֆանդի հետ*

Զարմանալի է, բայց մրցամարտում շախմատային չափանիշներով բավական տարեց Անանդը կլինի ամենաերիտասարդը: :Jpit: 
Այսօր դասական վերջին 6-րդ պարտիայում (նախորդ 5 պարտիաներն ավարտվել էին խաղաղ ելքով) իսրայելցին հասավ առավելության ու փաստորեն հաղթեց ողջ հավակնորդների մրցաշարում: Շնորհավորանքներս Բորիս Ավրամովչին:
Ոնց ասում են շախմատն էլ տարիք չի հարցնում: :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մեկնարկում ենք :Jpit:  Մարտի 14-ին սկսվում է այս տարվա հավակնորդների մրցաշարը: Համաշխարհային շախմատի լավագույն 8 շախմատիստները 2 շրջանով կորոշեն չեմպիոնական թագը Անանդի հետ վիճարկելու արժանի մարդու անունը: Տարվա մեծագույն ներկայացումն ա լինելու՝ հուսանք: Հաղթել կարող է մասնակիցներից յուրաքանչյուրը: Մասնակիցներն՝ ըստ վիճակահանության համարների.

1. *Լևոն Արոնյան* (2809, Հայաստան)
2. *Բորիս Գելֆանդ* (2740, Իսրայել)
3. *Վասիլի Իվանչուկ* (2757, Ուկրաինա))
4. *Պյոտր Սվիդլեր* (2747, Ռուսաստան)
5. *Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ* (2810, Ռուսաստան)
6. *Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ* (2764, Ռուսաստան)
7. *Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով* (2793, Ադրբեջան)
8. *Մագնուս Կարլսեն* (2872, Նորվեգիա)

Մանրամասները *պաշտոնական կայքում*: 
Խաղային առաջին օրը՝ ամսի 15-ին՝ Արոնյան - Կարլսեն: :golbin

----------

Ambrosine (09.03.2013), John (05.03.2013), Tiger29 (05.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (05.03.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Լևոն Արոնյանի անցկացվելիք պարտիաների օրացույցը՝


15.03 Արոնյան-Կարլսեն
16.03 Արոնյան-Գելֆանդ
17.03 Իվանչուկ-Արոնյան
19.03 Արոնյան-Սվիդլեր
20.03 Կրամնիկ-Արոնյան
21.03 Ռաջաբով-Արոնյան
23.03 Արոնյան-Գրիշչուկ
24.03 Կարլսեն- Արոնյան
25.03 Գելֆանդ- Արոնյան
27.03 Արոնյան -Իվանչուկ
28.03 Սվիդլեր-Արոնյան
29.03 Արոնյան-Կրամնիկ
31.03 Գրիշչուկ- Արոնյան
01.04 Արոնյան-Ռաջաբով

----------

Ambrosine (09.03.2013), Moonwalker (06.03.2013), Varzor (06.03.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս ուր կորան բոլորը  :Unsure: 
Առաջին երկու տուրից հետո Արոնյանը մեկուկես միավորով առաջինն էր‎։ 
Հենց հիմա խաղում է Իվանչուկի հետ‎‎։ Կարող եք հետևել Չեսսբոմբում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ջա՜ն Արոնյան

----------

Ambrosine (18.03.2013), Moonwalker (17.03.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էս ուր կորան բոլորը 
> Առաջին երկու տուրից հետո Արոնյանը մեկուկես միավորով առաջինն էր‎։ 
> Հենց հիմա խաղում է Իվանչուկի հետ‎‎։ Կարող եք հետևել Չեսսբոմբում


Կա՜յֆ: 2.5/3 առաջին հանգստյան օրից առաջ ու միանձնյա 1-ին տեղ: :Yahoo:  Թո՛ւ-թո՛ւ-թո՛ւ

Բայց *Chess TV*-ի հեռարձակումից բացեց Իվանչուկի պոֆիգիստ դեմքը, երբ 9 քայլի համար 4 վայրկյան էր մնացել: :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (18.03.2013), Tiger29 (17.03.2013), Two-Face (18.03.2013), Varzor (18.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (17.03.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ֆուֆ, էսօր լավ պրծանք‎։ Բայց լավ էր գոնե ոչ ոքին պահեց Լևոնը։

Հինգերորդ տուրից հետո, 3.5 -ական միավորով աղյուսակը գլխավորում են Լևոնն ու Մագնուսը։

----------

Ambrosine (21.03.2013), Varzor (21.03.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Արոնյանը սևերով հաղթեց Ռաջաբովին  :Yes:

----------

Ambrosine (22.03.2013), Moonwalker (22.03.2013), Yevuk (23.03.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հինգերորդ տուրից հետո, 3.5 -ական միավորով աղյուսակը գլխավորում են Լևոնն ու Մագնուսը։


6-րդ տուրից հետո էլի Արոնյանն ու Կարլսենն են գլխավորում աղյուսակը արդեն 4,5-ական միավորով: Մագնուսը հաղթեց Սվիդլերին բավական հեշտ, իսկ Լևոնը must win դրության մեջ 6 ժամանոց հյուծող պայքարում ատամներով պոկեց միավորը ադրբեջանցի Ռաջաբովից: Գժանոց ա: Մարաթոնը շարունակվում ա: Վաղը մոտենում ենք միջնագծին:  :Diablo:

----------

Sagittarius (22.03.2013), Varzor (22.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (22.03.2013), Շինարար (22.03.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Լրացուցիչ միավորներով ովա առաջ Արոնյանը, թե Կարլսենը?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Լրացուցիչ միավորներով ովա առաջ Արոնյանը, թե Կարլսենը?


Դեռ 8 տուր կա ու անիմաստ ա խոսել լրացուցիչ գործակիցների մասին: Բայց ասեմ: Հավասար միավորների դեպքում հաղթողին հաջորդաբար որոշում են ըստ՝

1) անձնական հանդիպումների արդյունքի
2) ընդհանուր հաղթանակների թվի
3) Զոննեբորն-Բերգերի գործակցի
4) լրացուցիչ երկու արագ պարտիաների (25'+10")
5) լրացուցիչ երկու բլից պարտիաների (5'+3")
6) ևս առավելագույնը 2x երկու բլից պարտիաների
7) մահվան պարտիա (արմագեդոն, 5 vs 4 +3" սկսած 61-րդ քայլից)

Հիմա ավելի լավ Բերգերով (12.25-ը 11.75-ի դիմաց) առաջինը Կարլսենն ա:

----------

Malxas (24.03.2013), Vaio (22.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այսօր օրս շախմատային էր ինչ-որ. Արշակ ջան, ես լավ լուրը տեղադրեմ ու գնամ. մեկնաբանելը, գեղեցիկ ներկայացնելը քո վրա  :Jpit: 

Արոնյան - Կարլսեն` ոչ ոքի




> Լոնդոնում այսօր տեղի են ունենում հավակնորդների մրցաշարի 8-րդ տուրի հանդիպումները: Գլխավոր պարտիան անկասկած ընթացավ մրցաշարի առաջատարներ Լևոն Արոնանի և Մագնուս Կարլսենի միջև:
> 
> Շախմատիստները խաղացին ոչ ոքի, իսկ պարտիան ավարտվեց 41-րդ քայլում: Նշենք, որ Արոնանը խաղում էր սև խաղաքարերով: Առաջին տուրի այս շախմատիստների հանդիպումը ևս ավարտվել էր ոչ ոքի:
> 
> Արոնյանն ու Կարլսենը վաստակեցին 5,5 միավոր և շարունակում են կիսել 1-2 տեղերը:

----------

Moonwalker (24.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.03.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Նախորդ տուրի պարտությունից հետո՝ արագ վերականգնում, ապրի Լեվոնը_
Lոնդոնում շարունակվում է շախմատի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչման հավակնորդների մրցաշարը: Այսօր տեղի է ունենում 10-րդ տուրը:
Մրցաշարին մասնակիցների թվում է նաև Լևոն Արոնյանը, ով տուրից առաջ ուներ 5.5 միավոր: Այսօր Արոնյանը սպիտակներով մրցում էր մրցաշարային աղյուսակի նախավերջին հորիզոնականում գտնվող Վասիլի Իվանչուկի հետ: Պարտիան ավարտվեց 30-րդ քայլում՝ Լևոնի հաղթանակով: Ավարտվեց Վասիլի Իվանչուկին հատկացված ժամանակը:
10-րդ տուրում դեռ շարունակվում է Մագնուս Կարլսեն – Բորիս Գելֆանդ պարտիան: Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը պարտվեց Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկին, իսկ Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով - Պյոտր Սվիդլեր պարտիան 21-րդ քայլում ավարտվել է ոչ-ոքի արդյունքով:
Հիշեցնենք, որ հավակնորդների մրցաշարի եզրափակիչ՝ 14—րդ տուրը, կայանալու է ապրիլի 1-ին:

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը այս պահի դրությամբ

1. Լևոն Արոնյան (6.5)
2-3 Մագնուս Կարլսեն (6)
Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (6)
4. Պյոտր Սվիդլեր (5)
5-6. Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ (4.5)
Բորիս Գելֆանդ (4.5)
7-8 Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (3.5)
Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով (3.5)_
Թերթ.ամ

----------

Ambrosine (27.03.2013), Moonwalker (27.03.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը այս պահի դրությամբ
> 
> 1. Լևոն Արոնյան (6.5)
> 2-3 Մագնուս Կարլսեն (6)


Գրում են, թե Կարլսենը առավելություն ունի Գելֆանդի նկատմամբ: Մի բան լինի, կրվի  :Jpit:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (27.03.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գրում են, թե Կարլսենը առավելություն ունի Գելֆանդի նկատմամբ: Մի բան լինի, կրվի


Բացարձակ հաղթած ա Վիկինգի մոտ: Մնաց մյուս տուրերին: :Jpit:

----------


## Moonwalker

Մնաց չորս տուր: 

*Ո՞Վ

*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մնաց չորս տուր: 
> 
> *Ո՞Վ
> 
> *


Արոնյանը  :Yes:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էսօրվա խաղը կատաստրոֆա էր‎։  :Cry:  շանսեր, կարելի ա ասել չկան‎։  :Cry: 

Բայց էսօր մի այլ հետաքրքիր բան կատարվեց։ Վերջին տեղում ընթացող, մեկը մեկից խայտառակ պարտություններ կրած Չաչին, բռնեց ու հաղթեց վիկինգին, ճանապարհ բացելով Կրամնիկի համար‎։  :Smile:  Շատ լավ հաղթեց է, պոֆիգիստ դեմքին որ նայում էի, բացում էր  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (30.03.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> էսօրվա խաղը կատաստրոֆա էր‎։  շանսեր, կարելի ա ասել չկան‎։ 
> 
> Բայց էսօր մի այլ հետաքրքիր բան կատարվեց։ Վերջին տեղում ընթացող, մեկը մեկից խայտառակ պարտություններ կրած Չաչին, բռնեց ու հաղթեց վիկինգին, ճանապարհ բացելով Կրամնիկի համար‎։  Շատ լավ հաղթեց է, պոֆիգիստ դեմքին որ նայում էի, բացում էր


Հա էլի նեղվում եմ, որ Լևոնը չի դուրս գա Անանդի վրա: Բայց համ էլ անկեղծ ուրախ եմ Բորիսիչի համար: Էս մրցաշարում անենալավ շախմատն ա խաղում: Լևոնի հետ պարտիայում էլ ավելի շուտ պիտի հաղթած լիներ: Բայց էլի respect վերջնախաղի համար: Էս իմ շախմատային հիշողության ամենավառ օրերից էր: Ֆան-տաս-տի-կա:: :Love:  :Love: 
Լյովը երկար դիստանցիաների ուղղակի պատրաստ չի, հանգում ա աչքի առաջ: 50. g6?? 

Չուկին հրաշք ա, իսկական այլմոլորակային՝



Հ.Գ. գնա՜ց «սովետների» հակակարլսենյան դավադրության մասին շուխուրը::facepalm
Հ.Գ.Գ. Անանդ - Կրանմիկ՝ մատչ-ռևանշ 5 տարի անց. Բոնն 2: Սպասում ենք: :Yes:

----------

John (30.03.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Էսոր facebook-ում օգտատերերից մեկը այսպիսի բան էր գրել. 
"Երեկ կարդացի, որ մրցաշարերի ժամանակ Կրամնիկը համակարգչային հուշումներ է ստանում: Հուշումների մասին խոսել է նաև Մագնուս Կարլսենը դեռ 2012թ-ի նոյեմբերին, երբ իրեն կանչել էին դոպինգ ստուգման: Նա պատասխանել էր. «Դոպինգ ստուգումը շախմատում անիմաստ եմ համարում, դրա փոխարեն, թող ՖԻԴԵ-ն հուշումների դեմ պայքարի»: Բայց այդպես չեղավ. մի կողմից նման կարևոր մրցաշարի ըթնացքում Լևոն Արոնյանին ենթարկեցին դոպինգ ստուգման ( որը ֆիզիկապես թուլացնում է մարդու օրգանիզմը), մյուս կողմից շարունակվեցին համակարգչային հուշումները: Եվ այսպես, երեկ հետևում էի Արոնյան –Կրամնիկ խաղին, և գրեթե ողջ խաղի ընթացում Կրամնիկը կրկնում էր ճիշտ համակարգչային հուշում քայլերը: Ավելին, ի տարբերություն Արոնյանի, որը այս անգամ տեղից գրեթե չէր հեռանում, նա ողջ խաղի ընթացքում տեղից հեռանում էր և վերադառնալով կրկնում համակարգչի նախատեսած քայլը: Պարզապես հնարավոր չէ, որ մարդ կարողանա ճշգրտորեն կատարել նույն քայլերը, ինչ նախատեսում է համակարգիչը, եթե իհարկե չլինեն հուշումներ (օր. Լևոն Արոնյանի և Մագնուս Կարլսենի քայլերը հիմնականում չեն համընկնում համակարգչի նախատեսած քայլերի հետ): Այսօր հետ հայացք գցեցի Արոնյան-Սվիդլեր խաղին: Նույնը կատարվել է նաև այդ խաղի ժամանակ` Սվիդլերը կրկնել է ճիշտ համակարգչի նախատեսած քայլերը: Այնպես որ, Լևոն Արոնյանը չի պարտվել, հաղթել են ռուսների կազմակերպված հուշումներն ու համակարգիչը: ": 

"Համակարգչային հուշում" -ը որնա, էտպիսի բան կա?

----------

Ambrosine (31.03.2013), John (30.03.2013)

----------


## Եկվոր

> ... 50. g6??


Դա դեռ ոչինչ, կարծում եմ մի կերպ կարելի է բացատրել, բայց ես կարծում եմ 47.h6 -ը տանում էր ուղիղ դեպի հաղթանակ (գուցե ավելի լավ շախմատ իմացողները ինձ հակառակու՞մ համոզեն)

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ 50. g6-ի կարիքը չէր լինի   :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դա դեռ ոչինչ, կարծում եմ մի կերպ կարելի է բացատրել, բայց ես կարծում եմ 47.h6 -ը տանում էր ուղիղ դեպի հաղթանակ (գուցե ավելի լավ շախմատ իմացողները ինձ հակառակու՞մ համոզեն)
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ 50. g6-ի կարիքը չէր լինի


Դիրքը խաղատախտակին՝ սևերի 46-րդ քայլից հետո՝



եթե խաղում ենք 47.h6, համակարգիչը սևերի համար ոչ ոքին ֆիքսող ոչ մեկ շարունակություն ա առաջարկում: Դրանցից մեկը՝


47...gxh6 48. gxh6 Փh7 49. Աc5 Փd3 50. Աd4 Փh7 ևն՝ քայլերի կրկնություն:

----------


## John

> "Համակարգչային հուշում" -ը որնա, էտպիսի բան կա?


Մեծ բան չի 2 մմ երկարությամբ bluetooth-ականջակալը, եթե իրոք կազմակերպված հանցավորության հետ գործ ունենք  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էսոր facebook-ում օգտատերերից մեկը այսպիսի բան էր գրել. 
> "Երեկ կարդացի, որ մրցաշարերի ժամանակ Կրամնիկը համակարգչային հուշումներ է ստանում: Հուշումների մասին խոսել է նաև Մագնուս Կարլսենը դեռ 2012թ-ի նոյեմբերին, երբ իրեն կանչել էին դոպինգ ստուգման: Նա պատասխանել էր. «Դոպինգ ստուգումը շախմատում անիմաստ եմ համարում, դրա փոխարեն, թող ՖԻԴԵ-ն հուշումների դեմ պայքարի»: Բայց այդպես չեղավ. մի կողմից նման կարևոր մրցաշարի ըթնացքում Լևոն Արոնյանին ենթարկեցին դոպինգ ստուգման ( որը ֆիզիկապես թուլացնում է մարդու օրգանիզմը), մյուս կողմից շարունակվեցին համակարգչային հուշումները: Եվ այսպես, երեկ հետևում էի Արոնյան –Կրամնիկ խաղին, և գրեթե ողջ խաղի ընթացում Կրամնիկը կրկնում էր ճիշտ համակարգչային հուշում քայլերը: Ավելին, ի տարբերություն Արոնյանի, որը այս անգամ տեղից գրեթե չէր հեռանում, նա ողջ խաղի ընթացքում տեղից հեռանում էր և վերադառնալով կրկնում համակարգչի նախատեսած քայլը: Պարզապես հնարավոր չէ, որ մարդ կարողանա ճշգրտորեն կատարել նույն քայլերը, ինչ նախատեսում է համակարգիչը, եթե իհարկե չլինեն հուշումներ (օր. Լևոն Արոնյանի և Մագնուս Կարլսենի քայլերը հիմնականում չեն համընկնում համակարգչի նախատեսած քայլերի հետ): Այսօր հետ հայացք գցեցի Արոնյան-Սվիդլեր խաղին: Նույնը կատարվել է նաև այդ խաղի ժամանակ` Սվիդլերը կրկնել է ճիշտ համակարգչի նախատեսած քայլերը: Այնպես որ, Լևոն Արոնյանը չի պարտվել, հաղթել են ռուսների կազմակերպված հուշումներն ու համակարգիչը: ": 
> 
> "Համակարգչային հուշում" -ը որնա, էտպիսի բան կա?


Սենց կարծիք շախմատին հետևող ոչ մի մարդու մտքով չի անցնի: Կրամնիկին էլ սենց բաների մեջ մեղադրելն էլ նորություն չի: Թոփալովի հետ մրցախաղի ժամանակ տենց հայտնի օճառապղպջակային սկանդալ բարձրացավ՝ այսպես կոչված toiletgate:
Հետո, Արոնյանի հետ պարտիայում Կրամնիկն ավելի շատ սխալ արեց քան նախորդող բոլոր տուրերի ընթացքում: Ոչ ոքիի դիրք էր ու Լևոնին ոչ ոք չէր պարտադրում սխալվել:
Իսկ bluetooth-զգի սարքերի դեմ անգամ ավելի լոկալ մրցաշարերում ա խլացում կիրառվում: Էլ չենք խոսում հավակնորդների մրցաշարի մասին :
Հեքիաթներ են:

----------

John (30.03.2013), Monk (31.03.2013), Vaio (31.03.2013), Եկվոր (01.04.2013), Լեո (01.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.03.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ուզում եմ Չուկին էսօր էլ կրի  :Blush:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աաա էս ինչ ա կատարվում  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ասա` մենք էլ իմանանք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մագնուսը հանձնվեց հենց նոր‎։ Բայց Չուկին Կրամնիկին ա կրում։  :LOL:  

Ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ վերջին տուրում երկու առաջատարները կպարտվեն։

----------

Ambrosine (01.04.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ խառը ստացվեց այս անգամ:

----------


## Tiger29

Էս մեր սպորտն էլ հեչ սպորտի նման չի էլի :Smile:  Ոչ նորմալ ուրախանալ կա, ոչ բան կա:


*Արամ Հակոբյանը՝ շախմատի մինչեւ 12 տարեկանների աշխարհի չեմպիոն*

----------

John (28.12.2013), Vaio (28.12.2013)

----------

